# Amp for 4 kicker l5 subs(4ohm)



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

Can anyone recommend an amp for 4 kicker l5 subs(4ohm).I actually was thinking about running 2 audiobahns but from what I'm hearing they suck.Anyone heard of planet audio?


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Yes audiobahn suxors. Planet Audio makes some good amps. I checked with the Car Audio forums and they told me that nobody has had any major problems with PA. They even come with a birth sheet like RF does their amps.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

All depends on your budget. What size subs? What style box?
An Orion 1200d would probably do you well.


----------



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

*amp*

Well the box is a custom sealed enclosure and is in a 2002 Ford explorer.Money is no object but I'm always looking for a deal or a way to save money like everyone else.What's troubling me getting the ohms right.I might find an amp that says 1600 at 1 ohm.But the question is can I get these subs down to 1ohm and will it be stable(not cutting on and off or whtever)That's why I was thinking of running 2 amps


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

I would recomend a hifonics bx1500d, Does 1500rms @ 1ohm. And for the money you really can't beat them! They can be had for anywhere between $100 and $400(used - new). There are a lot of people using these amps, and they are really nice amps especially for the money!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Really nice amp for the money typically means cheap. I have never come across a good Hifonics amp, they are ALMOST equal to Kenwood's lower series. Car Audio costs, ya get what ya pay for as with everything else. The Orion or Directed 1500D would work great. Or if ya want one of the best amps out there, SoundStream is the way to go, also, every SoundStream amp is built in the US!!! My Van Gogh series was hand built, but it was limited edition, I can't tell you if all are, but I think they are.
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=15528
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=15529

BTW, I have dealt with www.onlinecarstereo.com many times without a problem, and the merchandise has always been on time. I think between my friend and I we have had about 15 orders from them.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Derrick said:


> Well the box is a custom sealed enclosure and is in a 2002 Ford explorer.Money is no object but I'm always looking for a deal or a way to save money like everyone else.What's troubling me getting the ohms right.I might find an amp that says 1600 at 1 ohm.But the question is can I get these subs down to 1ohm and will it be stable(not cutting on and off or whtever)That's why I was thinking of running 2 amps


If all four subs are either single voice coil 4 ohm speakers or dual voice coil 2 ohm speakers, you could get a 1 ohm load by wiring all the positives and negatives together to the amp. The Orion will be able to run 1 ohm daily without a problem. If you keep it a sealed box, the 1200d will be a good match. If you find you would like more power, an Orion 2500d will be more than enough.


----------



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

All the subs are dual voice coil 4 ohm.Can these be wired down to 1 ohm.Anyone know of a site where I can get some diagrams to help me out.


----------

